# footlock climbing



## anthony h. (Jun 16, 2001)

i am learning myself to footlock climb,i was wondering if anyone could tell me if its a easy way to climb,i seem to be pulling myself back up to the rope w/ my arms,i lean back to get all the rope i can. i seen a n.a.a. video and the guy made it look simple,not so simple when i do it.i used to think a flat sole boot was needed but not so sure about that anymore,i have been doing it w/ a heeled boot, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Treebeard (Jun 16, 2001)

Well...like all skills it takes practice, practice, practice....I like my ascenders 
We just had the New Mexico tree climbing competition...winner in the footlock climb did 40 feet in 18 seconds...thats moving!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jun 17, 2001)

*Footlocking*

This is a skill that takes practice. The videos make it look easy because they have been doing it for a long time.

Do you have a copy of The Tree Climber's Companion? If not, drop me a line, I sell them. Every climber should have a copy of this book before they buy another caribiner. Sherrill also sells the book.

Here are a few things that might make it easier:

Use a boot with a short, square heel.
When you grab the rope to ascend, you will probably stack your hands on the rope below your ascender or ascending knot. Your bottom of your bottom hand should be at about the eyebrow to forehead height. As you get better, extend the length of your lanyard. By having a short bridge, you will not have to do as much of a chin up every time you move up the rope.
Lean back as far as comfortable, wrap the rope around your feet, pinch, then kick your heels under your butt and stand STRAIGHT up. Push up your ascending knot in one motion. 
The most common mistake of footlock learners is to push the rope out in front of yourself. This pushes you back rather than up the rope.

NEVER put your hands above the ascending knot!!! If you slip, this could send you down to the ground in a heart beat. 

*Please read posting guidelines. Please dont refer to other discussion forums. Thanks, Darin P.S. this is a very active forum also. You will enjoy the discussions here as well* 

Strong limbs and snug ropes!

Tom


----------



## anthony h. (Jun 17, 2001)

thanks for youradvice,i think it will be helpfull,i also noticed that the rope slides through my feet after iget up a little ways, i have the most trouble first getting started,any suggestions. i know practice makes perfect,every little bit helps though. thanks


----------



## Dave (Jun 18, 2001)

Some guys tie a weight to the bottom of the climb line so it will self-feed but I prefer remaking the footlock or wiggling my feet to get it to feed when starting out. Watch out for the groundie who "helps" you by holding the line taut


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jun 18, 2001)

Every boot requires a different foot configuration to get the rope to lock. Try changing the angle of your feet. Change foot position.

One tip that I picked up while watching a competition was to take both of the ropes and tie them together in a large, slipped half hitch [slip knot]. This keeps the tails together and adds just enough weight to keep the rope haning vertical and not whipping around.

Practice makes perfect!

Tom


----------



## anthony h. (Jun 18, 2001)

thanks for more advice,i have tried i have been watching where i put my hands, and making sure my feet are under me,i showed some progress, thanks, i cant wait to try tying a knot at the bottom of my rope, sure that will help too.advice very appreciated.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 19, 2001)

I assume you're going up a double rope. For a beginner who wants to do it in a production situation i recomend getting the Kong double ascender and a cord to attach it. It is well worth the money not aving to fight the knot and learn the body motion at the same time.

Go with you instinct and get some boots without a square heel. 

Mr. Dunlap, are you missing some knee pads? My I found some in my truck and don't know if they are yours or my brother-in-laws. He's in the U.P. right now so I'll ask you first.


----------



## Chain Gang (Jun 20, 2001)

Anthony,

Ascenders are great stuff and well worth the money, especially for long climbs. I like to use a "split-tail" climbing system with a Blake's hitch. With this setup, I foot-lock the single free or running rope to climb. Although not as fast as foot locking a double rope, I can easily redirect my rope around obstacles while climbing. I have thought about using a single ascender with a foot loop with the split tail system on long climbs but I have yet to try it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chain Gang _
> *Anthony,
> 
> Ascenders are great stuff and well worth the money, especially for long climbs. I like to use a "split-tail" climbing system with a Blake's hitch. With this setup, I foot-lock the single free or running rope to climb. *



Unless it is a short pitch, that is too much work. Isolate the rope, ascend DRT, then set the friction saver to work.

For realy long pitches in big trees I like SRT. I have a 200 hank of Blue Water static-line that I an upper and chest ascender to footlock up. I hitch the long end to the base of the tree and go up the short end so that there is an easy means of rescue if the God Forbid happens. Tom Dunlap has a better system where he runs it through a Gri-Gri.


----------

